# Any thoughts on 7D availability?



## buhusky (Apr 29, 2011)

Been in the market for a 7D (body only) in US. Wife said should have bought right after the tsunami, I didn't. I'm not really wanting to pay $1850 and would like to find something closer to 1500-1600, like the prices used to be. Anyway, I still have 2 months until I absolutely need the camera, so I was wondering if anybody has any idea or educated guesses (I can make a blind guess on my own, thanks) on when availability might return to pre-tsunami levels? Thanks for any words!


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 29, 2011)

Given rumored price increases that has been going, stock levels at the facilities, and price changes between the dollar vs the yen plus canon closely monitoring the market prices of retailers selling their products, I dont see the prices dropping until maybe the holiday time at the end of the year, and that would be because of rebates... Dont know what to tell you. Canon even sent out emails not long enough I got (and canonrumors posted not long ago) warning of supply levels, even for repairs, that parts and pieces for cameras and lenses may become limited until production is back to full levels at both canon and their suppliers. Might as well bite the bullet now and enjoy a new camera or you can play chicken and perhaps the price raises in the next few months and you pay more?


----------



## Redreflex (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a couple of quotes from a Reuters article on the Canon 2011 Q1 results and projections, published on 26th April 2011. The 3rd sentence of the article reads:

*"Supply chain recovery to take until June or July - Canon"*

In the same article, there's some information about current production capacity:

*"Canon was forced to halt operations at its main camera factory on the southern island of Kyushu in March due to a shortage of parts following the quake, but Tanaka told reporters after the briefing its is now running around 70 percent of capacity."*

Link for full article: http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/26/canon-idUSL3E7FP23S20110426


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 30, 2011)

Stock levels are still dropping and prices still climbing. I've seen some estimates that say prices may continue to climb throught the year, and to buy now if you can find one.

http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2011/04/27/something-to-keep-in-mind-re-japan-electronics-buy-now-while-supplies-last/


----------



## elmo2006 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is very interesting indeed. 
In Canada the body can be had for as little as $1499 much cheaper than what it was a few months ago which seems to go against the grain.

Comparing the differences in the URL's indicates a huge disparity in pricing and available inventory.

www.photoprice.ca  
www.canonpricewatch.com


----------



## zerotiu (May 16, 2011)

I'll wait for canon expo this May, maybe there are informations from them.

@Lisa Mcguire
a little bit off topic but... I wonder why don't you buy a fullframe camera instead, I bet there will be more wow than you have now. I still wait for my 'wow' . A 5d3 :


----------

